# H440 New Edition so-called PWM fan hub doesn't suppport PWM?!?



## meimeiriver (May 21, 2016)

What's up with the NZXT H440 New Edition so-called PWM fan hub?! On closer look (at published vids), turns out this thing only supports 3-pin connectors! So, why, on God's green earth, call it a PWM hub then?!
Little annoyed here. Ordered 6 new Be-Quiet! PWM fans for it, and now it doesn't even ^&*(*&^^&* support those!


----------



## dorsetknob (May 21, 2016)

meimeiriver said:


> So, why, on God's green earth, call it a PWM hub then?!


marketing bullshit oh and welcome to TPU


----------



## newtekie1 (May 21, 2016)

The fan hub allows any fan to be connected and control them with PWM. It converts the PWM signal to voltage control. So any fan will work.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 22, 2016)

If its anything like the Phanteks hub, there is a 4 pin jumper that connects to the motherboard PWM and an extra power input so it wont draw any through the motherboards circuits. Assuming everything is connected properly you can just use a Speedfan to control anything attached to that Hub. Thats assuming you want to connect it to any other FAN connection except CPU_FAN and that your mother supports PWN on FAN1-4 (not CPU_FAN). If it doesnt, it prolly wont work as PWM and Speedfan wont be able to control it.


I intend to connect my PWN control jumper to a GRID+ so I just use 1 program to control all my case fans.


----------



## meimeiriver (May 22, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> The fan hub allows any fan to be connected and control them with PWM. It converts the PWM signal to voltage control. So any fan will work.



Looking at the images, I don't think you can plug in 4-pins connectors (at least not side-by-side).

Good thing I have Z170 Premium motherboard, with 5x PWM fan-connectors, so I might just forego on the alleged PWM fan-hub then.

By the way, could I *remove* the fan hub altogether? Seems it can be screwed off. Or is it hard-connected to the case top-buttons or something?


----------



## tabascosauz (May 22, 2016)

meimeiriver said:


> Looking at the images, I don't think you can plug in 4-pins connectors (at least not side-by-side).
> 
> Good thing I have Z170 Premium motherboard, with 5x PWM fan-connectors, so I might just forego on the alleged PWM fan-hub then.
> 
> By the way, could I *remove* the fan hub altogether? Seems it can be screwed off. Or is it hard-connected to the case top-buttons or something?



In the H440 it has a screw or two in the middle of the PCB that allows it to be removed.

It was a hassle and an obstruction and I never used it, so I took it off.


----------



## meimeiriver (May 22, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> In the H440 it has a screw or two in the middle of the PCB that allows it to be removed.
> 
> It was a hassle and an obstruction and I never used it, so I took it off.



I may well do the same. It seems to create a 'negative clearance' between itself and the sound-dampening foam (causing the latter to get damaged). Thx.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 22, 2016)

meimeiriver said:


> Looking at the images, I don't think you can plug in 4-pins connectors (at least not side-by-side).



Looks like there is plenty of room to me.


----------



## meimeiriver (May 22, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> Looks like there is plenty of room to me.






You're right: by the looks of the excellent close-up, 4-pins connectors would probably work.

But the decision has already been made: it's coming off.  And my 6 PWM fans will just go on the 6 PWM connectors on my mobo.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 24, 2016)

Not exactly identical to the Phanteks hub, this looks like a cheap'd version, but looks like it has similar connections and it appears to lack the 4 pin jumper. 

Assuming the image is yours, that your fans are connected that exact way, you are missing a fan on the white connector. That connector is your speed sensor, that speed dictates what the rest of the fan spin at that are connected to that board. That means that it is important you have all similar speed fans (compared to the one fan on the white connector) so they all spin the close to the same speed ranges. 

The PWM comes from the jumper to the motherboard. The fan speed the motherboards uses and needs comes from the fan on the white connector. 

The only draw back to using a board like this, is that there is no individual control of the fans connected to it (black connectors).  

(  oh and .... Next time read the instructions that was written for that board.  )


----------

